# Extremely afraid of getting my first job



## Monica Rose

Hi there, I'm a 16 year old girl and I just recently got my GED (I was home schooled). Now I'm feeling the pressure to get my first job, essentially because my family has hit very bad financial times and I feel guilty all the time for not supporting them. I figure that if I get a job I'll finally be able to save up money for college and other important things that I couldn't afford before. The thing is, I'm extremely nervous around people, so much so that I tend to say really stupid things and obsess about these blunders for hours. There's a job opening at a nearby senior home for waitressing, but it sounds so intimidating because I'm afraid I'll mess up and get fired. I've been volunteering a little bit at a thrift store in order to build up my social skills, but it hasn't helped me very much and I'm still extremely awkward. Something tells me I should just take the plunge and if I mess up, I mess up, but at the same time I really don't feel ready for a job. 

I'll really appreciate any advice!

~Monica


----------



## musicman1965

Hi Monica,

I have anxiety disorder and know what you mean about job interviews and been on many, myself. I'm big on research and the internet is a good place to find tips. Use any search engine and type away and see what looks good to you. You don't have to give the "perfect" interview to get hired. What I find that works the best is appearing confident. And if you don't feel confident, then do your best impersonation at faking it. Everyone is nervous on a job interview but with a little digging beforehand, you can know enough to do very well. Best of luck to you and go get 'em!


----------



## Sky High

I used to wait tables in fancy restaurants inside fancy five star hotels (not bragging). I was one of those a-holes that would probably make you afraid to come work there, because I used reject anyone who wasn't properly schooled in the trade. But I met some people who flat out came to me saying they had no experience and asking me for help, I couldn't deny that. If there were more people like that, I'd probably have stuck around in that type of business a bit longer.

My point is, don't worry about the perfect interview or candidate, because it doesn't exist... and if it does, there isn't a company that has found it it yet. Don't worry about screwing up once you get hired, because you will and it's fine. I once fumbled with a plate in my hand, and dropped an $80 piece of fish in a container full of sauce. The chef had to throw both of them away. He was pissed, so was I... and he noticed that I was upset about the mistake, so it was fine. Whatever you end up doing, get advice from the people you work with, if you're not sure you've dealt with a situation right, ask other people. Bottom line, even if you screw up, make it a point to screw up a little bit less each time


----------

